# Армия лечит или калечит



## Benzo (23 Апр 2010)

Добрый день.

Вот мое МРТ сделанное в октябре 2009:

На серии томограмм в 3-х проекциях спинной мозг прослежен до L1. 
В Т2 режиме определяются дегенеративные изменения межпозвоночных дисков L4-L5 и L5-S1 в виде снижения высоты и уменьшения интенсивности мр-сигнала. 
Межпозвоночный диск L4-L5 смещен циркулярно на 3мм. 
Межпозвоночный диск L5-S1 смещен в позвоночный канал парасигиттально влево на 4,6мм. 
Костно-деструктивных изменений на исследуемом уровне не определяется. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены. 

Заключение: МР-признаки остеохондроза поясничного отдела позвоночника. Грыжа диска L5-S1. Протрузия диска L4-L5

Мне 23 года, в этом году будет 24, заканчиваю институт, скоро служить... Я не против служить, даже "ЗА", но возник вопрос с моей грыжей... Если я пойду служить - насколько велик риск осложнений с L4-L5 и каковы общие перспективы моего здоровья после службы. Насколько я знаю в армию не берут только есть три и более позвоночных грыж... а это уже помойму не есть хорошо


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (23 Апр 2010)

*Уважаемый, Benzo*, попытаюсь, ответь на некоторые Ваши вопросы:



Benzo написал(а):


> Если я пойду служить - насколько велик риск осложнений с L4-L5 и каковы общие перспективы моего здоровья после службы.



Но воспринимайте мою (врача гражданского лечебного учреждения) интерпретацию приведенной Вами информации, так сказать, критично, в контексте информации, полученной от других специалистов, кто имеет больший опыт клинико-экспертной работы, а особенно имеет опыт (и специализацию) работы с военнослужащими по контракту или с контингентом населения, подлежащим призыву на службу в ВС РФ.

На сколько мне известно (могу и ошибаться), то краткосрочных и долгосрочных исследований по влиянию службы в Вооруженных Силах  РФ на течение и прогноз имеющейся патологии межпозвонковых дисков того или иного отдела позвоночного столба (выявленной при МРТ на фоне отсутствия клинических проявлений, а также при актуальной дискогенной патологии) – не проводилось (по крайней мере я такие данные не встречал, возможно в служебном пользовании у военных врачей они и имеются). Поэтому ответить более или менее точно, каков риск осложнений, и какие перспективы (прогноз)  «здоровья после службы» - невозможно.

Что бы не отвечать на такие вопросы молодым людям, подлежащих призыву в ВС РФ, у военных врачей существуют определенные требования (обоснованные по медицинским, профпатологическим  критериям и статистически подтвержденные на практике), которые исключают прием того «контингента», который имеет риск по развитию осложнений со стороны опорно-двигательного аппарата (хотя и из правил есть исключения). 

*Так в приказе ВС РФ, посвященному медицинским критериям годности к службе в ВС РФ указано*:  "Болезни позвоночника и их последствия (спондилез и связанные с ним состояния, болезни межпозвонковых дисков, другие болезни позвоночника - искривление и другие приобретенные деформации позвоночника): 

а) со значительным нарушением функции - не годен к военной службе; 
б) с умеренным нарушением функции - ограниченно годен к военной службе;
в) с незначительным нарушением функции - ограниченно годен к военной службе; 
г) при наличии объективных данных без нарушения функции - годен к военной службе с незначительными ограничениями.

Как видно из выше приведенной информации многое зависит от следующего: имеются ли у Вас какие-либо клинические проявления патологии межпозвонковых дисков или нет, а если таковая имеется, то каковы ее (клинической симптоматики) проявления, степень выраженности того или иного симптома, а также  каково течение заболевания. (Вами это не указано !!!). Необходимо соотносить выявленные изменения на МРТ с имеющейся клинической картинной (симптомами) и течением заболевания. Изолированная от клинической картины информация, полученная при проведении МРТ, - имеет низкий прогностический «потенциал».

*Известный медицинский факт*: «асимптомные грыжи дисков, по данным КТ и МРТ, встречаются в 30-40% случаев». Много завсит не толко от размера самой грыжи диска, но и от размера позвоночного канала и локализацию грыжи. Так, грыжа размером 7 мм центральной локализации при отсутствии гипертрофированных суставов и желтых связок и размере позвоночного канала 20 мм клинически значимой компрессии корешков конского хвоста не вызывает. Они бессимптомно существуют. У другого пациента пролапс диска «всего» 4 мм, но в межпозвонковом отверстии, где он вместе с гипертрофированной желтой связкой вызывает выраженную компрессию корешка с соответствующей клинической картиной. 

*К примеру*, допустим, у Вас имеется грыжа межпозвонкового диска L5-S1 и протрузия диска L4-L5, но они ни как не проявляются клинически и не ощущаются Вами (асимптомная грыжа и протрузия дисков), не ограничивают Вашу бытовую, профессиональную и социальную активность. Вас призывают служить в ВС РС. Вы проходите комиссию. Признаетесь «годным» к службе. Служите в течение отведенного Вам срока. Возвращаетесь к гражданской деятельности и т.д. и т.п. без каких-то либо проблем со стороны опорно-двигательного аппарата. А возможен и другой вариант, что во время службы у Вас возникнут клинические признаки актуальной вертебральной (дискогенной) патологии и различные ее осложнения. 

*Возможно ли это предвидеть и просчитать?* Нет, конечно. В свою силу вступают те «особенности», которые не в состоянии просчитать медицина. Призывная комиссия не может проводить диагностику (выявление) потенциально возможных болезней у конкретного призывника без соответствующих жалоб с его стороны и без указаний в имеющейся медицинской документации о том или ином имеющемся хроническом или имевшем месте в прошлом остром заболевании какого-либо органа или системы. Тем более, большое значение имеет и то «в каком звании» и «на какой должности» Вы будете служить, а также «где» будете служить (род и вид войск, географический регион).

Другое дело, если у Вас до призыва в ВС РС имеются клинические признаки патологии каких-либо структур позвоночного столба (в том числе и межпозвонкового диска) и какие-либо по выраженности ограничения социальной и профессиональной деятельности. Тогда, чтобы ответить («приблизительно») на поставленные Вами вопросы, Вам необходимо очень-очень подробно изложить Всю имеющуюся у Вас информацию о состоянии Вашего здоровья и при наличии имеющейся (или имевшейся ранее) актуальной вертебральной патологии  изложить подробно жалобы, симптомы заболевания, как они «развивались в пространстве и времени», какое Вы проходили лечение, его эффективность и т.д. и т.п.


----------



## Benzo (23 Апр 2010)

На данный момент испытываю дискомфорт в области поясницы и копчика. В левой ноге от ступни до колена ощущается слабое онемение. В повседневной жизни себя почти не ограничиваю, единственное стараюсь не подымать тяжелые предметы


----------



## abelar (23 Апр 2010)

Benzo написал(а):


> На данный момент испытываю дискомфорт в области поясницы и копчика. В левой ноге от ступни до колена ощущается слабое онемение.


Уважаемый Benzo!
Заранее прошу не обижаться на несколько практических советов:
1. Постарайтесь никогда не произносить спова "дискомфорт" в присутствии сержанта. Лучше скажите просто: "болит"
2. Постарайтесь понять, что "...область поясницы и копчика..." в армии называется "ж....а" и сделать из этого факта соответствующие выводы
3. Выражение: " ощущается слабое онемение" - бессмысленно даже по меркам формальной логики и повседневной семантики. Либо Вы: ногу не чувствуете и приволакиваете , либо - ощущаете, а значит - живы и годны....aiwan



Benzo написал(а):


> В повседневной жизни себя почти не ограничиваю, единственное стараюсь не подымать тяжелые предметы


А вот это фразу, вообще произносить нельзя. Иначе марш-броски 15 км в ОЗК станут Вашей "повседневной жизнью", а в поднятии тяжелых предметов Вы будете чемпион мира...
Если совсем серьезно:
соберите все документальные свидетельства Вашего заболевания (снимки, выписки-эпикризы, карточки и пр. ) Предостваьте в военно-призывную комиссию. Описывайте Ваши жалобы простым, понятным военному человеку языком. А там - разберуться.
aiwan
Присоединяясь к мнению Уважаемого д-ра Laesus De Liro хочу дополнить: проблема не в Ваших грыжах, а в том, что к ним привело. В армии это все может пройти. Чаще так и бывает. Режим (дня, питания, умственной деятельности), физиологические физические нагрузки, собственные компенсаторные силы организма - сделают свое дело. Но, жизнь есть и после армии. И старые проблемы (а у Вас - проблемы) дадут себя знать годам к 35-40.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2010)

> Если я пойду служить - насколько велик риск осложнений с L4-L5 и каковы общие перспективы моего здоровья после службы.


Риск, такой же как и на "гражданке", где кстати и заработаны данные особенности не имеющие клинический провлений.


----------



## Benzo (24 Апр 2010)

К грыже скорее всего привело - сидячий образ жизни вместе с силовыми нагрузками(тренажерный зал).

Получается "палка о двух концах"... можно пойти в армию и все будет хорошо, а можно пойти и вернутся в коляске ? Я правильно понял ?


----------



## abelar (24 Апр 2010)

Benzo написал(а):


> К грыже скорее всего привело - сидячий образ жизни вместе с силовыми нагрузками(тренажерный зал).
> ?


Абсолютно верно! Армия - избавит Вас от сидячего образа жизни!
А после армии Вам и в голову не придет "заниматься силовыми нагрузками"! И все встанет на свои места!
"Кто в армии служил - тот в цирке не смеется!!!" aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2010)

Количество получивших инвалидность при автоавариях, на порядок больше чем от армии.
Невздумайте покупать машину.
Нагрузки арнмейской жизни не превышают человеческую норму, они там просто ЕСТЬ, так и подготовтесь к ним.


----------



## Benzo (26 Апр 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нагрузки арнмейской жизни не превышают человеческую норму, они там просто ЕСТЬ, так и подготовтесь к ним.



Как то слабо в это верится nea


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2010)

Сидя за комп. в Москве, да.
А если бы работали на заводе, работали слесарем, то и не боялись армейских нагрузок, не физических, не моральных.
Значит виноват комп.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (26 Апр 2010)

*Уважаемый, Benzo*, вероятнее всего я своим следующим высказыванием «изобрету велосипед» но, все равно озвучу его: в отсутствии выраженных диспластических (врожденных или приобретенных) изменений, а также грубого дизрафизма со сторны опорно-двигательного аппарата к заболеванию позвоночного столба приводит не сама по себе стато-кинетическая(динамическая) нагрузка, какой бы она не была по «выраженности», а приводит неоптимальное и неправильное (с биомеханической точки зрения) ее осуществление. Ведь ни кто же не запрещает пациентам с актуальной патологией позвоночного столба или с риском ее возникновения осуществлять бытовую и частично профессиональную деятельность, просто ее рекомендуют выполнять согласно определенным стереотипам, которые прописаны во всех руководствах, посвященных патологии опорно-двигательного аппарата.  

Естественно, если к моменту призыва у Вас будет иметься клиническая картина актуальной вертебральной патологии, подтвержденной документально, то Вас отстранят от исполнения воинской обязанности до момента компенсации (ремиссии) со  стороны вертебральной патологии. А если поле этого Вы все-таки будите служить в ВС РФ, то «правильное» выполнение любой нагрузки не только не спровоцирует обострение болевого синдрома, а в некоторой степени укрепит возможности Вашего локомоторного аппарата и сделает Ваш двигательный анализатор еще на одну степень приспособленнее. На сколько я знаю, в ВС РФ «правильно» осуществлять движения ни кто не запрещает, было бы желание. 

Теоретически, если Вы попадете в ВС РФ, даже в звании «рядового», то Вы там для себя не откроете «внеземных двигательных стереотипов», к которым бы Ваш организм не был бы генетически подготовлен. Те же «локомоции», те же «позные» нагрузки. Поверте мне, если Вас призывная комиссия допустит к службе в армии, то это только укрепит вашу «спину», а если Вы будете  воспринимать службу еще, как и благо для Вашего организма и духа, то служба укрепит Вашу «спину» вдвойне.

*Таким образом*. Проходите полное (необходимое) обследование Вашего опорно-двигательного аппарата – «независимо» и «непредвзято». Собираете все необходимые заключения и рекомендации относительно всей имеющейся у Вас патологии. С этими данными Вас осматривают (экспертируют) на призывной комиссии. Если признаны «годным» то и незачем сомневаться и задавать вопросы – служба пойдет Вам на пользу (естественно в отсутствии «беспредела» в той воинской части, где вы будите служить , но это уже другая тема, не имеющая отношения к нашему «разговору»). А если признаны «негодным к службе в ВС РФ», то сами понимаете – тема и проблема исчерпана. Одним словом положитесь на знания и профессиональную компетентность, и порядочность врачей призывной комиссии. Там Вам зла не желают.


----------



## Benzo (28 Апр 2010)

*Laesus De Liro*

Огромное спасибо, Ваш совет расставил точки на "И"

Подскажите, с моим МРТ какую степень годности можно получить ?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (30 Апр 2010)

*Уважаемый, Benzo*. Не воспринимайте мой ответ, как нежелание уделять достаточного времени Вашей проблеме, а воспринимайте лишь как отсутствие у меня достаточной квалификации и специализации относительно той области медицины, к которой имеет отношение задаваемый Вами вопрос (не хочу вводить Вас в заблуждение). 

Вам необходимо обратиться к тем врачам, которые имеют опыт клинико-экспертной работы, а в частности имеют опыт (и специализацию) работы с военнослужащими по контракту или с контингентом населения, подлежащим призыву на службу в ВС РФ (допустим, врач призывной комиссии).


----------



## danone (7 Апр 2011)

Доброго времени суток. Расскажу вам сначало маленькую предъисторию В 2007 году, я попал в сильную аварию после чего я начал постоянно жаловаться на боли в спине, в этой же аварии я получил уже третью по счету (за всю жизнь) ЧМТ. Через несколько недель у меня случились судороги причем 2 раза за один день.Меня положили в отдел нейрохирургии, после этого случая у меня на две недели отказали ноги, хотя я их чувствовал. Прошло уже так сказать три с половиной года после того случая, а боли в позвоночнике все так же имеют не периодический а постояный характер. Постоянно наблюдаюсь у невролога, принимаю обезболивающие. Недавно, то есть в январе 2011г. сделал МРТ поясничного и грудного отделов, вот результаты:
Поясничный отдел позвоночника.
На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1  и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз выпрямлен, не большой левосторонний сколиоз.
Высота межпозонковых дисков L3 - S1 и сигналы от него по Т2 снижены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Дорзальные диффузные протрузи дисков L1 - S1, размерами L1 - L3 до 2мм, L3 - S1 до 3мм, распространяющиеся в межпозвонковые отверстия в с обеих сторон.
Отмечается конституциональная узость позвоночного канала.
Сигнал от структур спинного мозга  (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен.
Мелкие грыжи Щморля в телах L1 - L4 позвонков. Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофическиех изменений в телах позвонков.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Протрузии дисков L1 - S1.

Грудной отдел позвночника.
На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях кифоз сглажен, небольшой правосторонний сколиоз.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков Th5 - Th10 снижена, сигналы от дисков Th1 - Th8 по Т2 снижены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Дорзальные диффузные протрузии дисков Th2/Th3, Th9 - Th12, размерами до 3мм, деформирующие дуральный мешок, распростроняющиесяв межпозвонковые отверстияс двух сторон.
Просвет позвоночного канала обычный, сигнал от структур спинного мозга ( по T1 и T2) не изменен.
Множественные мелкие грыжи Шморля в телах Тh8-Th12 позвонков. Форма и размеры остальных тел позвонков обычные, дистрофические изменения в телах позвонков.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений грудного отдела позвоночника. Протрузии дисков Th2 - Th3 и Th9 - Th12.


Волнует вопрос, смогу ли я с таким букетом проблем получить белый билет от армии?
Заранее благодарю за ответ.
С Уважением Александр.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Апр 2011)

Ответ на поставленный вопрос даст призывная комиссия.


----------

